# J I School, Sussex February 2015



## DiggerDen (Feb 21, 2015)

Lots of history on this familiar location so I'll just give a brief potted version.
1869 origin as St Michael's Orphanage. 1920's became St Joseph's Catholic Seminary. 
1970 changed to residential Legat School of Ballet. Closed in 1990.
1992 set up as Islamic school for boys. Terrorist links to Abu Hamza and followers using grounds as training camps. Police raid school in 2006.
School failed inspection in December 2005. February 2007, school closed down by Dept. Education. 
Now vacant but lots of activity on site. Evidence of building and maintenance work. School web site still active.

My photos are not the best. Lots of noises kept us moving quickly. Great company from Dave on this explore, as well as Luke of course.







Back views are all I have.





















Prayer room undoubtedly the best preserved.






Carpet close up.
















Forever the geography teacher. Nod to me and Dave.











Apart from science whiteboard in hall, this is all that remains of the science room. No skeleton to be had.






Grim spartan dormitories.















Rank smelling kitchen.


----------



## brickworx (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice one, some good pics there and you def saw a few parts I didn't on my recent visit....great stuff, cheers


----------



## Big C (Feb 21, 2015)

Good work on that one, bit of a nail biter it is.


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 21, 2015)

Cool explore mate! Any sign of former students?


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 21, 2015)

Nicely done. Difficult to feel confident whilst walking around here.
Guessing you missed the front entrance where the pir's are. 
Shame the skeleton remains elusive.


----------



## smiler (Feb 21, 2015)

The architectural images are good, Thanks


----------



## nutnut (Feb 28, 2015)

There is always a strange level of activity on this site and has been for a few years since it was in the national news last time, not sure what happens though really... very, very strange indeed...


----------



## Samy2015 (Feb 28, 2015)

Good pics there I love looking through other peoples eyes &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Arron.pitches (Mar 8, 2015)

Went there today and there was a family that lives there now and put security cameras around the place.
Nice photos good to see what I didn't!


----------



## DiggerDen (Mar 8, 2015)

Didn't look anywhere ready for anyone to live there. Very rundown.


----------

